# 

## glemus

Witam wszystkich serdecznie!

Po długim przeglądaniu na forum tematów wszelakich sam zabieram się do działania i jednocześnie zakładam swój.

Plan jest taki aby własnymi siłami postawić na działce rekreacyjnej domek murowany o powierzchni 35 m2. wraz z podpiwniczeniem. 

Chciał bym jak najwięcej prac przy nim wykonać sam, ale nie będę robił tego za wszelką cenę.  

Samoróbstwo ma 2 główne powody - po 1 jestem osobą która lubi uczyć się nowych rzeczy i nabierać doświadczeń, po drugie oczywiście wchodzi w grę chęć obniżenia kosztów inwestycji. Nie wspominając  o satysfakcji z czegoś co zrobi się samemu...

Dotychczas zdarzało mi się wykonywać jakieś nieduże konstrukcje drewniane, kłaść płytki, malować, szpachlować  itd. ale większe prace budowlane czekają dopiero na debiut. 

Aby satysfakcja była jeszcze większa projekt też zrobiłem sobie sam od zera. Poniżej załączam wizualizację. 

Moje założenia konstrukcyjne - bardzo chętnie skonsultuje je z wami  :smile: 


1. Ława fundamentowa betonowa o wymiarach 50 x 30 cm zbrojony klasycznie 4 prętami fi 12, strzemiona z pręta fi 6 co 50 cm.
2. ściany piwnicy zbudowane z bloczków fundamentowych M6 , zaizolowane masą kałczukową/dysperbitem. ocieplone pilistyrenem 5 cm na to folia kubełkowa.
3. Strop piwnicy i parteru wykonany z belek drewnianych o przekroju 18x8 cm rozstaw 60 cm  na to płyta OSB 23 mm a na piętrze deska podłogowa 24 mm.
4. Ściany wykonane z bloczków komórkowych (porotherm, silka) i tutaj mam dylemat - czy grubość 24 cm i 10 cm stytropian, czy ściana 20 cm i 15 cm styropianu.

5. Więźba dachowa : murłaty 14x14 cm. krokwie 7x14 cm ( Rozstaw 76-97 cm) na to płyta osb + papa + blachodachówka)


Pozostaje jeszcze kwestia kominka - jak zabezpieczyć podparcie pod niego i pod komin? Komin łatwiej murować z ciegieł czy zainwestować w gotowy system kominowy?

Na dzisiaj tyle, będę wdzięczny za komentarze  :smile:

----------


## fr3d3k

Plan fajny. Konstrukcja przemyślana i w miarę prosta. Pozostaje tylko zabierać sie do roboty! 
Jedna drobnostka odemnie tylko: ten dach to musi być taki 'łamany' ?  może zamiast jednego wyższego okna to dwa mniejsze i dach wtedy dwuspadowy bez tych wykuszy. Zawsze to mniej zabawy z pokryciem i uszczelnianiem go . Albo dach bardziej stromy i okna dachowe.

Co do komina. Ja się nie odważyłem na ceglany. Napewno jest solidniejszy. Ale w murowaniu też nie mam doświadczenia. Kupiłem systemowy i może za jakiś czas bede sie mogl wypowiedzieć jak się sprawa ma. Osobiście poszedłbym w systemowy bo szybciej, ale ja niecierpliwy jestem.

powodzenia, będę zaglądał.

----------


## ZbyszekT

Po co Ci piwnica w domku rekreacyjnym? Wydasz kupe kasy. Na parterze odejdzie Ci miejsca na klatkę schodową. Będzie bardzo drogo.

Nie wystarczy Ci ziemianka? Zrobisz sobie obok domku, zamkniesz się w 5 tyś. A piwnica, nawet mała to minimum 5 x więcej.

Izolacja dysperbitem to za mało, to na wilgoć tylko działa. Na wodę musi być papa.
Po co Ci ocieplać całą piwnicę?
Folia kubełkowa nie potrzebna. 

Strop z belek drewnianych (mam taki) - jest drogi. Do tego belki pracują i podłoga na nim jest krzywa.

Ściany pewnie 18 cm silka by wystarczyły żeby nie marnować powierzchni.

----------


## wiesiek6308

Rozumiem, że to będziesz wykonywał na projekt a nie na zgłoszenie gdyż piszesz o piętrze .

----------


## MeArek

Dach jak pisze fr3d3k prostszy - tańszy i łatwiejszy.
Komin powinien mieć fundament , wykopiesz w który miejscu planujesz , zrobisz kratownice oczka 10/10 z pręta 12, zalejesz na to bloczki. 
Murowany komin solidniejszy. Czy tańszy? Ja uważam ,że tak. Komin murowany też można szybko wymurować. Trzeba tylko wiedzieć jak. 
Systemowy na pewno jeszcze szybciej. 
Kominka bym tam nie wstawiał. Raczej jakiś piecyk kominko-podobny. Są teraz takie fajne jakby kozy piece z szybą. Zajmują mało miejsca i nie trzeba ich zabudowywać ,żeby wyglądały estetycznie.

----------


## glemus

Dzięki za uwagi.

Co do dachu to nie musi mieć wykuszy. Chciałem tylko jak najbardziej wykorzystać przestrzeń i stąd ten pomysł. Tzn jeden musiał by chyba zostać bo planowałem na górze łazienkę i będę potrzebował wysokości do prysznica.

Co do piwnicy jej głównym przeznaczeniem miało być przechowywanie różnego typu rzeczy na które nie będzie miejsca w domku - narzędzia, sprzęt ogrodniczy, meble ogrodowe zimą , jakieś rowery itd.

Ale fakt cały czas się zastanawiam nad tym, glównie ze względu na koszty. Mówisz że to aż tyle wyjdzie, myślałem że uda mi się to zrobić za mniej więcej 10 k. 

Mówisz że strop z belek będzie droższy niż wylewany? Myślałem że właśnie odwrotnie, miałem też wrażenie że będzie mi go łatwiej wykonać bez doświadczenia niż lany, zbrojony betonowy.

Na koninek jestem zdecydowany - ze wzgledu na klimat który uwielbiam! Co do komina chyba faktycznie postawie na systemowy  :smile:

----------


## czezar

czy projekt ruszył do przodu? czy zdecydował się pan na piwnicę? jaka wyszła cena ? jakie stropy pan wybrał?

----------


## ignacydrzewiecki

> Witam wszystkich serdecznie!
> 
> Po długim przeglądaniu na forum tematów wszelakich sam zabieram się do działania i jednocześnie zakładam swój.
> 
> Plan jest taki aby własnymi siłami postawić na działce rekreacyjnej domek murowany o powierzchni 35 m2. wraz z podpiwniczeniem. 
> 
> Chciał bym jak najwięcej prac przy nim wykonać sam, ale nie będę robił tego za wszelką cenę.  
> 
> Samoróbstwo ma 2 główne powody - po 1 jestem osobą która lubi uczyć się nowych rzeczy i nabierać doświadczeń, po drugie oczywiście wchodzi w grę chęć obniżenia kosztów inwestycji. Nie wspominając  o satysfakcji z czegoś co zrobi się samemu...
> ...



Fajny plan, chętnie zobaczę zdjęcia realizacji  :smile:

----------

